# Aftermarket steering fitting on R33 GTR



## leeroy_25 (Dec 19, 2006)

I know there are a lot of posts about fitting hub bosses that are Hicas friendly and so on but I cannot find any with enough info or pictures to mod and fit a non-Hicas boss and keep it all working. I have a 1995 V-spec and this is what I see when I remove the stock steering wheel.









Now do I need to locate the white plastic button that sticks out at about 8 o'clock into the steering boss to work the HICAS? is that right? Also on the back of the OEM steering wheel there are 3 holes in the bit the fits to the spline








These locate on another plastic ring around the spline.. Do I need to have these same holes in my boss? if so is their orientation important?

This is my boss for Ref:








I would also need to reduce the diameter of the end slightly to fit inside the plastic HICAS unit as currently this prevents it from going on the spline.

Lastly the horn plug on the OEM setup has 3 wires going in but only the one earth coming out? If I connect this to an aftermarket horn button I presume I need to cut into one of the other 2 wires to get a live feed for the horn? can some one let me now which wire I cut and what the third one does.

It would be great if someone who has done this can give me some pointers and pics. If there is already a thread I apologies but I cannot find it.

Lee


----------



## leeroy_25 (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi Guy's has no one really got an answer to this come on??! Do me an answer and I will do a how to thread on it. Even if someone can explain what I need to have plugged to how I get to the horn to work and if I need the 3 holes put in my boss etc.

Cheers
Lee


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

did you buy a hicas boss for the vehicle or is it just a universal one, mine came with the cut out in the boss for the plastic bit

yes you are correct on the horn bit the other are for the airbag i think, the best thing to do with this is cut the wire on the back of the cluster, what colours are the wires as i cant remeber which one it is you need to work out the airbag wires then use the other one!


----------



## leeroy_25 (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi I got a universal boss.
So I need to drill the 3 little holes for the plastic bit then and turn it down a bit so it fits inside the plastic HICAS crap on the column.

The white plug goes to the airbag with two wires. I am led to believe that if I put a 3amp fuse wire here it will make the are think there is an airbag in it and put the light out?

The horn has three wires going into the black plug.. I cannot remember the colours now. But only one wire comes out that connects to the steering wheel horn button. I guess I need to cut the plug off and use two of the wires to get a feed to the horn button that is on the aftermarket wheel. I guess the one corresponding to the wire coming out is earth? then how od I determine which of the others is correct?

Thank you
Lee


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

i used a power probe and probed it into the wires to find the correct one, it is only one you need, i tried using a resistor in the airbag loom but it just got really hot

i would buy a proper hicas boss for a skyline it will then fit properly


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

dont think you need to worry about the 3 dots as im sure mine didnt have them, the splines hold it in the correct place, just make sure you do it with the wheel straight


----------



## leeroy_25 (Dec 19, 2006)

Okay. So out of those three horn wires what do they all do? are 2 earth wires and one a live?? As long as I cannot blow up any thing testing them!

I did not intend to use a resistor on the airbag.. just a fused wire. I found another thread on here where someone had used a 3 amp fuse across the wires and it worked fine?


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

Just pull the airbag light out mate.


----------



## leeroy_25 (Dec 19, 2006)

I will do that as a last resort..


----------



## leeroy_25 (Dec 19, 2006)

Guy's if I go the rout of HICAS lock out bar at the back will that mean I can remove the hicas guff from around the steering column as pictured in the top post? If so is this a straight forward job and will not set any warning lights going or anything and leave a horn wire etc? It is something I was thinking of doing in the future.

Thank you
Lee


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

you can just by the right boss for your car and save all the hassle


----------



## snistr33 (Feb 22, 2011)

From my understanding, you wil need to get the right boss kit for that car as you will also have the issue of the airbag light staying on and you will damage the clock spring (the yellow plate where the wires are) which is needed for your horn etc. Hope this helps.


----------



## jianwei (Mar 10, 2010)

snistr33 said:


> From my understanding, you wil need to get the right boss kit for that car as you will also have the issue of the airbag light staying on and you will damage the clock spring (the yellow plate where the wires are) which is needed for your horn etc. Hope this helps.


yah i second that.. u will be needin the gtr aftermarket hub to get it fit perfect...


----------

